# IronX Vs Wolfs: A Amatures Findings.



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

I have been interested in these two products for a long time, and despite finding a few posts on people comparing them, they always seems to miss steps that gave the best results. To me they needed to be compared by using them to there own manufacturers guidelines for a fair comparason, so I bought both and went about trying them out.

The test is being performed on my work van, it has covered 1100miles since its last clean so they had a nice bit of dirt on the wheels for the two products to tackle. None of the wheels have ever had any kind of wax/sealant on them in the lifetime so any dirt pictured is directly on the wheels.

Both products were sprayed onto a dry front wheel, as they were the most dirty and I felt it the best test and both were not in direct sunlight.

First up I tested a rear wheel with just a jet washer and no products to see what kind of results would be had so that I could be sure that the products themself were causing the cleaning power and not the power from the washer. The washer used in all these tests is a Karcher.

*Standard Wheel*
This wheel has no products applied before being jet washed.

*Before*









*After*









*Close Up*

























*Conclusion*
Its quite obvious to see that while some dirt was removed, alot was left that no matter how close I got with the jet washer would not budge. This wheel would need a a good scrubbing to get clean.

*IronX*








This was applied all over the wheel and allowed to dwell for around 5 minutes and start to slightly dry before jet washing off.

*Weight*
Before:








After:









I had used 14ML on this one wheeel, which would allow me to clean 35 wheels before running out of product from a full 500ml bottle.

*Before*









*During*









*After*









*Close Up*

























*Conclusion*
The results from this, from a 5 minute product with absolute zero contact was absolutely amazing. It took all the dirt of the wheel, with only a very slight amount left inside the nut holes that would not budged seen in the last picture.

It has quite an offensive smell, but due to the short working time did not cause any bother for the stunning results it returned.

*Cost*
I paid £12.95 for 500ML which at my usage cost me 36p per wheel at 14ML usage.

*Wolfs*









This was applied before I set started on the other wheels - in total it dwelled for 35 minutes and was dry on the surface before being washed off which I am told is the most effective way to use it.

*Weight*
Before:








After:









I had used 28ML on this one wheel, which would allow me to clean 35 wheels before running out of product from a full 1000ml bottle. What I found with this product is that due to its thicker consistancy I had to use more product to cover the whole wheel as it did not spread out like IronX did.

*Before*









*During*








*This is 1 minute after being applied. After around 5 minutes this product also reacted like IronX by turning the wheel red however it has not been pictured.

*After*









*Close Up*

























*Conclusion*
After the long dwell time I was expecting great results however I was very disopointed. The result for me was nothing special and seems as though while it did make a big difference would require me to get a brush on the wheel to get it up the a standard that I would be happy with. It also seemed to leave a residue on the wheel which took alot of spraying the remove.

Smell was great, minty and refreshing which was a nice.

*Cost*
I paid £8.95 for 1000ML which at my usage cost me 25p per wheel at 28ML usage.

*Final Conclusion*
While I had heard nothing but good things about IronX, I was still quite surprised by just how well it cleaned my wheels and to me is by far the winner out of my test. While an initially more expensive outlay, it felt far easier to use less product, and the working time was much shorter for better, cleaner results.

Wolfs was nice in use due to the smell and the more relaxed working times however the results obtained was very disopointing even after waiting such a long time for it to do its thing which for most of my washs I do not have. It did however seem like due to its thicker consistancy would have been easier to agitate with a brush.

At 10p a wheel more I feel the price of IronX is worth it due to the better results and far shorter dwell time. (It also had a far better bleed effect when on the wheel however I am unsure if this is what results in the better clean)

I will continue to use both and see if I notice any differences over prolonged use but after today IronX is without a doubt the best no touch product I have used to date for the wheels.


----------



## G5een (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice write up, have to get myself some IronX!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

top write up there chap. i've never tried the wolfs but ironX is very, very good. the only issue is it's not cheap!! i have 1L left though


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice write up and fair credit to you for the effort you put in sharing it.

I wonder though if the fact that you carried out the test on hub caps rather than alloys might influence the results. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I have only used Wolfs and never left it for 35 mins. Despite this the results are amazing. I do agitate with a brush prior to rinsing off, though. Recently used on wheels that had never been properly cleaned in six year and had amazing results. The owner asked me what "tool" I had used to clean their wheels as they looked brand new.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice job mate. Ive only used the wolfs but found it nothing special that most wheel cleaners would do.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, like your approach as myself with weighing the product bottles to see how much used. Do bear in mind you have the weight of the bottle so your estimate may be out as to how many applications.
But sometimes you will use more and sometimes less.

Love Iron-x still not tried the wolfs.

Will do if i drop on one super cheap or better still free...:lol:

Unemployment sucks....:wall:

Nice to see your results without agitation although the instructions do say to use a sponge on it or in most of our cases a brush.

I still wont use it to clean wheels though... only have for tests.

I would clean the wheels then use Iron-x for more stubborn stuff this is before i seal them with FK1000P.

Other than that i use it for paint decontamination before machining or doing the summer waxing.

Again a well laid out concise test.... great stuff...:thumb:

Had been out weighing today as father in-law did the usual Tuesday call in so degreased his tyres to try a different tyre dressing on each corner...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Thanks for sharing, like your approach as myself with weighing the product bottles to see how much used. Do bear in mind you have the weight of the bottle so your estimate may be out as to how many applications.
> But sometimes you will use more and sometimes less.
> 
> Love Iron-x still not tried the wolfs.
> ...


lol poor cars going round like a patchwork doll..

you have pm about de ironizer on the way


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:wall: meant to say nice test mrPARR


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Good Write up! cheers. I have to say I have not tried Iron X but I have tried wolfs and I, like yourself am not overly impressed with it. Once I finish this lot off I will deffo try iron x.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great test,but you have to take into consideration that you tested the cleaners on PLASTIC wheel cover,when those cleaners Chemical reaction is supposed to perform mainly on metal[alloys].
the question is,will those cleaners will behave the same on metal?!.
no doubt that iron x is just great.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Excellent writeup! :thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Right now my wheel cleaning process is AG CWC and then Iron-X to clean up the remaining bits. They come out very clean. There has to be some strong cleaners in Iron-X.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Great test,but you have to take into consideration that you tested the cleaners on PLASTIC wheel cover,when those cleaners Chemical reaction is supposed to perform mainly on metal[alloys].
> the question is,will those cleaners will behave the same on metal?!.
> no doubt that iron x is just great.


it shouldn't make a difference should it, because the cleaners are meant to have a chemical reaction with what is on the wheel (i.e. brake dust, road grime etc) and not the wheel itself :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

also following on from above , Don't forget your wheel (as infact if you are using it on bodywork) is on a *painted* surface and not directly in contact with metal.

Nice little test op


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I did a comparison with a wheel not cleaned for so many years:






Iron.X is so easy to use and gives perfect results.


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

From my understanding of these products the surface of the wheel they're used on should not make a difference. If anything I would imagine its harder to remove from plastic due to it being softer and the hot brake dust working further into it.

I know from previous cleaning of wheels that long term neglected plastic hubcaps have been harder to clean than alloy.

In regards to weight, I know that most liquids weigh 1 gram per 1ml, so by weighing before and after using I know exactly how much product was used, and can then compare it to the amount bought. The bottle weight will make no difference.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

good test mate - thanks for posting it up.

I am a bit surprised with the performance of the wolf product, as i have used it many times, and found if i left it until it dried then it would clean pretty much everything off the wheel.

Also i would think that the wolf product might be a little more dense than 1g per ml as it is quite viscous. Just guessing but if it is significantly more dense than water then the cost per wheel won't be as much as your estimate.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you for the small test MrParr,
another point you should have consider in your calculation is the cost when you buy 1 liter of ironx, which is cheaper little, or the eco refill packs.
also , the extra cost paid for the sprayer bottle you used for Wolf.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great write up mate, personally iron x is best.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I have used both to good effect, two benefits of wolfs is that due to its thicker consistency it stays on the wheel and panel longer and that it can be left as long as you like (overnight for instance) and then jet washed off.

I know there is a difference in cost but sometimes being able to spray and leave it is a bonus depending upon what you are doing.


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

I was thinking about working out the cost for the larger amounts, but then I would have had to do it for the bigger Wolfs, so figured if I worked it out for the bottles that I had, people could apply my usage to the larger bottles and work it out themselfs if they needed too.

The spray bottle I didn't include, as its very nice to get one with IronX, but for most products I just wait until the Mrs runs out of something in her kitchen cleaning kit, and rob the bottle.  Bought some this time so I look the part when I am out washing the car haha.

At the end of the day though, for me, my priorities are results, time, cost - and IronX delivered the first two fantasticly.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for a very considered report


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

ALANSHR said:


> I have used both to good effect, two benefits of wolfs is that due to its thicker consistency it stays on the wheel and panel longer and that it can be left as long as you like (overnight for instance) and then jet washed off.
> 
> I know there is a difference in cost but sometimes being able to spray and leave it is a bonus depending upon what you are doing.


You could do exactly the same with Iron.X, being it much much easier to rinse and stronger.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the review - very useful, and it reflects my experience too.

After a bad experience with IronX "going off" in the bottle, I've tried a few different cleaners over the past few months, including Very Berry, Hot Rims and - just last night - Wolf's.

Sadly, none of them comes close to leaving my wheels looking as good as IronX did, although Wolf's is the closest.

I suppose I'm going to have to work out what went wrong with my first batch of IronX and find a different storage method...


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Bel said:


> Thanks for the review - very useful, and it reflects my experience too.
> 
> After a bad experience with IronX "going off" in the bottle, I've tried a few different cleaners over the past few months, including Very Berry, Hot Rims and - just last night - Wolf's.
> 
> ...


What problem did you have?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Bel said:


> Thanks for the review - very useful, and it reflects my experience too.
> 
> After a bad experience with IronX "going off" in the bottle, I've tried a few different cleaners over the past few months, including Very Berry, Hot Rims and - just last night - Wolf's.
> 
> ...


i had this aswell its down to a spray head with a metal component.

the iron x still works the same, and cleans the same though


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

maesal said:


> What problem did you have?


There have been quite a few reports of IronX going off, or activating, in the bottle (though I guess a small percentage of the total number of sales). I added my contribution at the time to an existing thread on the problem.

It does seem to the be the best though.....


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i had this aswell its down to a spray head with a metal component.
> 
> the iron x still works the same, and cleans the same though


I have solved this metal spring problem as well..
all our bottles now using plastic spring inside the triggers. 
TarX ironX and reload. all are bottled with this new trigger, soon will arrive to the UK, they all marked up for this upgrade.
so no more color changing inside bottles...

sorry for highjack the topic MrPARR.... back to the thread again....


----------



## a1oxtb (May 26, 2010)

ALANSHR said:


> I have used both to good effect, two benefits of wolfs is that due to its thicker consistency it stays on the wheel and panel longer and that it can be left as long as you like (overnight for instance) and then jet washed off.
> 
> I know there is a difference in cost but sometimes being able to spray and leave it is a bonus depending upon what you are doing.


i found that the wolfs had ran off within 15mins or so? it was a lot thinner than i expected after reading reviews on here.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Bel said:


> There have been quite a few reports of IronX going off, or activating, in the bottle (though I guess a small percentage of the total number of sales). I added my contribution at the time to an existing thread on the problem.
> 
> It does seem to the be the best though.....


I have the IronX in a Kwazar sprayer and the product reacted but it still works perfectly.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

I have used both.

Iron-X 
Pros
+ Thin nature means you can spray easily and cover large sections.
+ Works well

Cons
+ Smell
+ Price
+ I tend to detail in the sun and the Quartz fella said dont let it dry, I asked why not and didnt get an answer 

Wolfs
Pros
+ Thick and clings to areas to spray
+ Can let it dry
+ Nice smell
+ Well priced

Cons
+ Struggled to spray a whole car when using garden pump sprayer, too think.

Pro / Con 
+ It can strip protection, this was useful for when I removed Finis Wax from my car prior to using the new nanolex Ultra sealent.
This could be an issue if you wanted to retain existing wax.

Hope this helps.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I let dry Iron.X so many times, in the shade, and I've never had any problems.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr Orgasmo said:


> I have used both.
> 
> Iron-X
> Pros
> ...


Sorry , but i never saw your question.
dont let it dry under direct sun because it can stain your paint with the UV rays,* any chemicals liquid* i would suggest you *not* to leave under direct sun or even dry it completely on surface.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Iron x for me. Bleeds so well!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice test

I did the same test on our car and tbh - There was no difference whatsover in the cleaning but i saved quite a bit by buying Wolf's


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice write up. Very interesting.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Id like to know more about this minty smell on the wolfs?? I actually spewed after breathing in too much while using the product the other day lol. It was absolutely howling, worse than sewage!!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

ironX isn't nice but i didn't find it THAT bad, i've had to endure worse smells to be honest.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never tried iron-x surely it cant be as bad a smell as the wolfs. still a good product though.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> I've never tried iron-x surely it cant be as bad a smell as the wolfs. still a good product though.


Its about 10 time worst lol.

I too have used both products. Wolfs does do a good job when its a hot day due to it reacting with heat (I think anyway) but its no where near as good as Iron-x.

Also when I used Wolf after 10-15mins it left a thick whiteish substance over the car which would pressure wash off. Had to wash the car again rubbing harder than normal.

Just wish Iron-X was a few pounds cheaper.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I have both and for me IronX works better on paint and wolfs on wheels, but last time I used wolfs I let it sit on my wheels for 30min and my halfords pw couldn't shift it maybe I left it for to long or maybe my pw is not powerfull enough


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i used wolfs today on some really bad wheels..
bled a little bit.. rinsed off after about 10 minutes... and they looked the same???


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> i used wolfs today on some really bad wheels..
> bled a little bit.. rinsed off after about 10 minutes... and they looked the same???


lol.. had the same results. have a look in my fiesta thread. same results with a motorbike and a jaguar wheel. and they were with longer dwell times.

to be honest i don't have 4 hours to let it 'dry'.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

was chatting with andy last week(sunday), he sprayed BD on his dads merc wheels and his gf's mini wheels.. and he wasn't as happy as he normally is apparently..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

whose andy? and how happy is he normally?  


:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry amiller on here... and happy enough to have a 5L tub of it in the garage about 1/3rd used lol

lol bed time for me!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol:

I imagine if left for a good few hours like he did, it'd be good.
But I don't have a few hours to let wheels dry. And it's pretty expensive considering you can't dilute it.


So will go back to regular wheel cleaner and brushes I think.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

stevobeavo said:


> Its about 10 time worst lol.
> 
> I too have used both products. Wolfs does do a good job when its a hot day due to it reacting with heat (I think anyway) but its no where near as good as Iron-x.
> 
> ...


Ironx does smell bad, but due to short time used and quickly reaction , its not that bad , better super reaction than good smell. i always said that.
the smell is the nature of this chemical , nothing much to do about it. i offered customer to use face masks if they really feel bad while using it.

about the whitiesh color you saw.. i heard it from some other customers as well, its never good to leave *ANY* chemical to dry on surface. thats what we believe in.

the price issue. i think MrParr just showed here that there is not much price difference considering the effect result you looking for and the consumption used. and if you still want it cheaper you can buy it in bigger containers or in eco refill packs which are much cheaper.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Cquartz said:


> Ironx does smell bad, but due to short time used and quickly reaction , its not that bad , better super reaction than good smell. i always said that.
> the smell is the nature of this chemical , nothing much to do about it. i offered customer to use face masks if they really feel bad while using it.
> 
> about the whitiesh color you saw.. i heard it from some other customers as well, its never good to leave *ANY* chemical to dry on surface. thats what we believe in.
> ...


Im fine with the smell myself, just neighbours complaining as it stinks the drain out for a few weeks :lol:

Reaction time is really good I have to give you that and in my eyes it is the only product ive used that has lived up to the hype.

The whitiesh colour appeared when the product was still wet and running. Maybe its a reaction with a product that was on the car already, who knows.

Still keep up the good work :thumb:

Stephen


----------

